# Let's see those GRADE horses!



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

atomic said:


> Well, how about it? The mutts need love too! After all, you can't ride papers


AMEN!!! :wink:

Here is my mutt. I have NO idea what he is, but my best guess is Morgan/Quarter. He's smart and has a serious attitude, but I love him


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Here is my boy, Diesel. A new addition to my family! He is a 6 yr old half Arabian and half Quarter Horse gelding. Quarab? (sp)
But anyways, here he is!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Lovely horses. I don't know what it is about him but everytime I see a pic of Diesel I just love him.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

He just has that affect on ladies, such a stud muffin, lol. Well, he thinks he is anyways.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

This is our boy, Siskiyou. He is a 13yr old grade quarter horse.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

This is my husbands horse, Bo. We are not sure what he is, but think he is quarter horse arabian cross. He's 10 years old now, and one of the best horses we have ever had.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lenox, our supposed Percheron:


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Equinephile, Lenox is absolutely gorgeous. I love dapple greys like him.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, army. She's a great horse


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

2 out of 3 of ours are grades. 

First is my husband's horse Apache. Draft cross of some sort. He was a Nurse Mare Orphan foal and all we know is that the farm he came from had "grey gaited stallions" and a lot of draft and draft cross mares. So who knows beyond that. His base color was a chestnut tobiano so I have guessed at Belgian X grey spotted saddle? Maybe? He stands at a big 15.2 hands - everyone is always thinking he is over 16 hands. 




























The other one is my 2 year old - Rascal. I answered an ad for a haflinger, and he is one of them that was there. I'm sure he is not purebred haflinger - if he even has any at all in him. He is about 14 hands right now but growing.

Pics from today:


----------



## sbienusa (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone! These are our twins, they are Hanoverian/Quarter horse crosses, just turned three this month.  The first is Kix, the day after we got him in June. He is the pesky twin!








The second is Cisco, he is a bit stand off-ish but is coming around. Anything for treats, he should have been called Porky!

They are definitely twins, you scratch my back, I will scratch yours!


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

heres ours! 
TB/Paint








Quarter/Arab








QH/Paint/Shetland??? LOL. He's only 13.2hh, but built like a mac truck


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

Our Grade mare Caddilac or "Caddy" she is supposed to be a Percheron QH cross but was a PMU foal, so your guess is as good as mine. She is a tad bossy, and absolutely food obsessed-but very sensible and anyone can hop on her and be safe


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's my Aires. 2yo Percheron/paint gelding. 15.2hh and 1200-ish pounds.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

My supposedly used-to-have-papers Paint:




























Same story on the QH gelding:



















And just about the greatest horse you could ever have, a true grade, who-knows-what-he-was, pony, now sadly deceased, but the once-possesser of great conformation, atheleticism, soundness, and extraordinary temperament....:


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

This is my grade mare Star. She is a bit "conformationally challenged" but she is an awesome trail horse and a complete sweetheart. I always depend on her to put beginner riders on for a nice relaxing ride. Shes 22 this year and her eye sight is starting to go downhill. As far as what breed she is I was told her sire was an appy and her dam was "an old grey mare". :lol:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's Lily, she's a 9 or 10 yr old grade Welsh mare.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Lovely horses I am loveing looking at all the pictures.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Halflinger/arab/paint
He was my first pony, i dont own him anymore. A little girl does showjumping and CC with him


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Soooo pretty!


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

@Atomic - he is seriously one of the most beautiful horses I have EVER seen! Wow!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Fable my Appaloosa, quarter horse, thoroughbred mare.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

These are horses I no longer own. 
Flower Bug AKA Bug. Walker/Paint Mix Yearling








Fancy (mother of Flower Bug) Grade walker? Maybe mixed with saddlebred








Mystic 1/4 Appaloosa 3/4 Begluim 








Cricket another grade Walker








Clover - Pony 








Rusty - Walker/Paint Mix


----------



## sbienusa (Sep 9, 2011)

All these horses are so pretty! Some of the best horses I have ever had have been grade. armydogs, it's hard to say, but he looks ALOT like my Andalusion cross I had. I will have to try to find a picture. He was sired by a pretty leggy Andalusion that was imported from Spain. hmmm??? I wonder if I have any pictures. I will have to look.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Now lets see, welcome to grade central..

Appy Gilmore, Pintalossa, Pitaloosa, personality extraordinaire, bought as a, heck I still don't know why I bought him, but here he is both then and now, my dressage horse










Then Bert, possibly draft x QH, maybe not, bought as a project, turned out to be a bigger project than I thought, then and now










Berts Baby, Stewie the Moose, sired by my Haflinger stallion 










Now personally I don't call this one a grade, she will be registered as Part Bred Arab, but heck she is cute so I'll share her, Angel, out of my Arab mare, by Alto, the Haffy stallion, just a week old today


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Squeee!! Angel! I loves her! If she goes missing, I certainly don't have her. ;-)

And I love Bert. She's so good-looking. 

Appy Gilmore ain't too bad, either. ;-)


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Squiggy, my IDontEvenKnowWhat mare. 

I think she's just a mutt QH...























 
Another grade mare:


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is Peanut, my Belgian/TB cross. The only thing I know about his parents are that his daddy was a plow horse (Belgian) and broke the fence and bred the neighbors prize TB race mare. :lol:


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

sbienusa said:


> All these horses are so pretty! Some of the best horses I have ever had have been grade. armydogs, it's hard to say, but he looks ALOT like my Andalusion cross I had. I will have to try to find a picture. He was sired by a pretty leggy Andalusion that was imported from Spain. hmmm??? I wonder if I have any pictures. I will have to look.


I would love it if you could find some pictures. I would love to compare him to your horse. The only thing I know for sure about him, is he is a flea bit grey. LOL! I wish I knew for sure what he was.


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

This is my girl "Angelina" she is turning 3 in November - Her Sire is a Bay Standardbred and Dam is a Chestnut Liver Arabian x Welsh (Also known as an Australian Riding Pony). She is my special girl!!.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

My old boy Iceman, no idea what he had in him apart from some Arab

































He has sadly passed on now.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

"Sparkles"
I think she was a rocky mountain/ app cross. She had a nice gait to her. Morgan has moved up to horses now.










Scout, no papers on him, but its pretty obvious he is a POA. He belongs to little brother, but Morgan likes him too...


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

The buckskin is my grade filly, Satin. Unregistered, basically of unknown breeding. I see Welsh (or similar), Arab and a touch of Andalusian in the way her neck ties in to her shoulder. She's also supposed to have Clydesdale in her but I don't see any of that.

The bay is my Anglo-Arab gelding Monty. He is supposed to be registered and papered but I don't have his papers and don't know his breeding. He is an eventer, has competed at B grade (not sure how that translates to US levels) and has trained in jumping up to 4' - he is quite well known as an eventing horse. A few years back he had a bad rider who he couldn't cope with and he started dumping them at fences, got labelled dirty and dangerous, and ended up sitting neglected in a paddock. The lady I bought him off rescued him in 2009.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Golden Horse - if you ever decide you don't want that horrible Mr. G - I'll be a good friend and take him off your hands for you!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Appy Gilmore, Pintalossa, Pitaloosa, personality extraordinaire, bought as a, heck I still don't know why I bought him, but here he is both then and now, my dressage horse





Cat said:


> Golden Horse - if you ever decide you don't want that horrible Mr. G - I'll be a good friend and take him off your hands for you!



I'll remember that Cat, and I also remember why I bought him, it was because as soon as I got on him I started smiling, and haven't stopped since :wink:

Still don't know why I went to see him in the first place :think:


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is my boy November Rayne. He is a 6 yr old Morgan - quarter horse cross (supposedly) I know his damm was a registered Morgan but not so sure of the Sire


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Artemis he is stunning! He definitely caught my eye, he has a presence about him. Kinda like "here I am, and I know I am pretty"


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Geeez...if there were ever an argument to not breed...it's right here. So many of these horses' stories seem to have come from bad situations and turned out to be beautiful and phenomenal horses. 

<3 my mutt dogs, and grade horses <3


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

IquitosARG10 said:


> @Atomic - he is seriously one of the most beautiful horses I have EVER seen! Wow!


Thank you!!!  He is a very sweet boy and I am glad I got him. I bought him 5 months ago as a raggy, barely handled stud.. now I ride him around with a side pull and bareback pad 

Everyone has such beautiful horses... and some unique ones!


----------

